# Bomb hoax



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/shro ... 415525.stm

What the f*** did she expect!

I would feel sorry for her if she had muttered it once, but not repeat herself THREE times!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Stupid bint, no sympathy at all. She deserves whatever she gets.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The thing you have to realise is that if you say anything at all to any of these officials like this, they have to act.

Imagine if she really did have a bomb and they'd said "yeah, of course you do, now on your way."

Also, when going through customs channels, never say hello or nod at the officials there as they would hten have to search you so as their colleagues don't think that they know you and you are letting them through.

Dozy cow.

Still can't believe that the maximum sentence is 15 years though.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Up to 15 years in prison? Don't think that she deserves that much for being stupid.

She is only a kid at 21...what do you expect?


----------



## zipper (Sep 23, 2003)

From article:


> "I'm sure Samantha will accept that it's a silly thing to say, but she's the sort of girl who might have thought it would make people laugh."


She just got her laugh...


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Up to 15 years in prison? Don't think that she deserves that much for being stupid.
> 
> She is only a kid at 21...what do you expect?


A kid at 21??? Don't be so naive


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Stupid bird, what was she thinking [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> A kid at 21??? Don't be so naive


Apparently she is. You wouldn't expect an adult to behave so silly.

Although, there was a story last year where a pilot made a joke that he had a bomb in his shoe heel and he was arrested too. :-/


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

One less student, so broke she could only holiday in the States.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

She was also on her way back to the UK after 3 months with her American boyfriend to apply for her American visa!

Well that's the end of that then.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Stupid bird, what was she thinking [smiley=bomb.gif]


bird?
she looks broken to me


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> One less student, so broke she could only holiday in the States.


I think its hilarious. Stupid cow.

What university would take somebody so stupid... :-/


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

No, you are implying that all 21 year old people are still kids.

She is immature/stupid, totally different.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I meant that at 21 you make more mistakes in your life than when you are older. Not all 21 are like this, but are more likely to make mistakes and learn from them.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Well, she won't make that mistake again


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

well not for the next 15 years anyway 

silly bint.

15 years does seem a tad harsh mind. :-/


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I agree that a bit of common sense should be used by the authorities - but she should have realised that it was a daft thing to do.

Apparently they have signs up in airports now warning people against doing exactly what she did.

'Please do not joke - us Americans have no sense of irony'


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2004)

It's not my daughter is it, i'm to scared to look. ;D


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Released on bail:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/shro ... 417433.stm


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Am I right in thinking that in the states, as long as you pay the bail money, you can pretty much disappear and not turn up for court and they don't chase you because they have your money?

I mean it mentions in the articles that she can return to the UK so does that mean she can come back and it's all over? (Except for the fact that she now won't be able to enter the States again - nice one, doubt you'll get your Visa now.)


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

How will she fill in the question on the visa form, do you have a criminal record?

yes

please give details.

Bomb hoax at airport.

BYE BYE


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

hmmmmmmm

perhaps it was all just a subtle way to dump the boyfriend?

sorry hon - you know I love you, but they won't let me back in to the country.....


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

> hmmmmmmm
> 
> perhaps it was all just a subtle way to dump the boyfriend?
> 
> sorry hon - you know I love you, but they won't let me back in to the country.....


He's probably celebrating, It could have been a near miss.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Bad pun alert

Surely it would have been a near Mrs?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

o very good sir!

;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Not surprised at her Â being lifted.

Surprised at heavy handed reaction as they would have very quickly established that there are no bombs in her bag.

Perhaps she should have been carrying bullets like th chap last week.

Anyway where's the Yanks sense of humour? Â They must have one with to have that idiot clown Bush in charge.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

The worst thing is, 
She will make a fortune from her exclusive in one of the Sunday rags, 
and her 5 mins of fame Â on the Punch and Judy show.

What sort of example is that, be an arse and get paid for it. Â

[smiley=stupid.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> What sort of example is that, be an arse and get paid for it. Â


A disappointingly common one :.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

But not a bad idea for a quick Â£25K....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

....do you think a book and mini-series might be pushing it after Nick and Judy and the Dail Mail pieces.


----------

